# Flying with dog out of Turkey



## turkeytrot (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello all!

I am trying to fly with my dog from Turkey to the US, and I'm encountering a lot more problems than I thought. Does anybody have any experience with this or advice? I know there are certain companies that ship pets, but I got a quote from one and it was around $3,000! I'm hoping there's a cheaper way.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## dokki (Aug 17, 2011)

We took our dogs from Istanbul to south America. unfortunately as it was several years ago I can't remember the paperwork involved ( and anyways think my company/vet was v helpful in this, but don't remember it being too complicated. In terms of cost we took the dogs on the same flight - with Iberia via Madrid - as freight/excess baggage, which worked out as a few hundred dollars.


----------

